# john deere 310se hydraulic question



## afrye (Sep 16, 2012)

I bought a john deere 310se backhoe i am not sure on the year like a 1994 ish. I was working with it all day trenching and then backfilling. The next day I noticed that the hydraulic for the clam shell was leaking. I went to lifting the front bucket and it would jiggle on the way like it was not getting any fluid. I went to look for the the location of the leak and it is right before the cylinder. Is it as easy as unscrewing the two hydraulic hose connections and taking them off and taking the hydraulic off and fixing the leak or is their more to it? the leak is not coming for the hose its in the hydraulic casing i will upload pictures soon.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

Hoses most times are not repairable and are just replaced


----------



## afrye (Sep 16, 2012)

its not a hose its coming from the hydraulic casing on one end there seems to be a cap or some time of thread and thats where it is leaking


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

May just need to be tightened up, they can vibrate loose ,get out your wrenches and give it a shot what ya got to lose?


----------



## Rstorm79 (Sep 18, 2012)

It should be a typical Deere cylinder. It is common for them to start leaking after 10-15 years of use. Inside the cylinder there are a bunch of seals which do start to leak. If you take the cylinder to your local Deere dealer they should have the rebuild kit for it and could possibly do it that day. Don't expect them to get to it right away during their busy season and be ready for a salty bill. Good luck!


----------

